# EU Blue Card and subsequent dependant visa process, little bit confusing



## visanj

Hi

I'm about to get an offer from a German Employer. As far as I understand I have to apply for German National Visa in India and after reaching Germany I can apply for Blue Card as Resident Permit. Now I have 2 questions

1) Should I indicate anywhere in the German National Visa form that I\'m apply for Blue Card? Or How does the Embassy Officials know that I am apply for Blue Card

2) I have to apply dependant visa for my wife and child. If I apply for EU Blue Card then it says that Dependant doesn\'t need to know German to apply visa. In that case how can I send application for my dependants along with application as I won\'t be having Blue Card at that time?

Appreciate your valuable inputs


----------



## nfs99

> 1) Should I indicate anywhere in the German National Visa form that I\'m apply for Blue Card? Or How does the Embassy Officials know that I am apply for Blue Card


There is nothing that you can mention in the form *But, please make it very clear during your visa interview to the visa officer, she will mark your application*. I applied in Chennai embassy for a BlueCard qualified visa and it got approved the next day. A friend of mine applied in general category next day and still hasn't got his visa (its been about a month now)



> 2) I have to apply dependant visa for my wife and child. If I apply for EU Blue Card then it says that Dependant doesn\'t need to know German to apply visa. In that case how can I send application for my dependants along with application as I won\'t be having Blue Card at that time?


You wont get the blue card until your reach Germany and apply for a residence permit there. You and your family will apply for a type D schengen visa, which will be converted to a residence permit. if you qualify for BlueCard, no need for your spouse to have German A1 ( I have also heard that if you spouse has a Masters Degree then that can be considered as an alternative for German A1)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## Asp58

I applied for Blue card at Chennai Consulate. I mentioned to the visa officer that I need a Blue card and she also noted that in my application. My application met the salary requirement for the Blue card

Its been 2 weeks, but no updates from the consulate.

Did You had a pre approval already from the Immigration office when You submitted your application? Is it because of the pre approval , you got the visa approval from the chennai consulate in 1 day?

Thanks !!!


----------



## nfs99

Asp58 said:


> I applied for Blue card at Chennai Consulate. I mentioned to the visa officer that I need a Blue card and she also noted that in my application. My application met the salary requirement for the Blue card
> 
> Its been 2 weeks, but no updates from the consulate.
> 
> Did You had a pre approval already from the Immigration office when You submitted your application? Is it because of the pre approval , you got the visa approval from the chennai consulate in 1 day?
> 
> Thanks !!!


Nope, I didn't have a ZAV pre-approval. 2 weeks is definitely a lot of time for BlueCard, did you ask the visa officer for the processing time, in my case she said I will get a response in a week. Maybe you can call them up.


----------



## Asp58

nfs99 said:


> Nope, I didn't have a ZAV pre-approval. 2 weeks is definitely a lot of time for BlueCard, did you ask the visa officer for the processing time, in my case she said I will get a response in a week. Maybe you can call them up.


The visa officer told me that "Once we a get a final decision from germany, we will write you an email"

Few got their visa approval in 1 day and for few it takes 3 to 4 weeks.

I am little bit confused. Let me call them and check.

BTW , did you also received a Preapproval letter along with your passport(after stamping) from the consulate.


----------



## nfs99

Asp58 said:


> The visa officer told me that "Once we a get a final decision from germany, we will write you an email"
> 
> Few got their visa approval in 1 day and for few it takes 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> I am little bit confused. Let me call them and check.
> 
> BTW , did you also received a Preapproval letter along with your passport(after stamping) from the consulate.


Oh okay, I know someone who attended the interview with me like about a month ago and still waiting for approval, but in his case it was a general category not blue card. 

I never received any pre-approval letter along with my passport. Did they ask you to submit your passport, or have they returned the passport?


----------



## visanj

@asp58, May I know if your blue card is approved? I applied last Friday for blue card. For me also they told me that it will take 3 to 4 weeks


----------

